# 1989 Bianchi Superleggera - Had an accident.



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

The bike is okay. But the fork is in bad shape. 

Hey all, hope everyone is doing well. I'm here to ask if you guys think this fork can be salvaged? Both sides bent backwards, and right side has a bit of a kink, and paint looks split on front side. I cannot tell if the steel is cracked or if it is just the paint that is cracked. 

What are your thoughts? 

Of course, if a replacement is needed I am now on the hunt for an identical replacement. It's a 49cm bicycle, but I am unfamiliar with how to correctly measure the specs on the fork itself. Shall I start yanking it apart to find out?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Send the fork AND brake to a framebuilder and they should be able to determine the specs and build a replacement. If you're lucky, they may be able to reuse the fork crown. Otherwise, just ask for a lugged crown replacement. Many framebuilders would welcome a small project like this.

One way to determine the length is by viewing your brake pad position in the slot. Typical short reach brakes are 39-49mm reach so if the brakes were mid-slot, you would conclude the reach is 44mm (So don't touch your brake or brake pads!). Add in the wheel radius to the center of the rim sidewall (I measured 312mm), and add the distance from the center of the brake bolt to the fork crown race (I'd have to remove my brake caliper but I'd say add another 10mm), and you have 366mm for a fork span. That would be the easy way for a frame builder to do it. Fork rake would be an educated guess but given the small size of the frame, I'd guess the bike has a 72 degree head angle. A fork with 50-55mm of rake would work fine. Steeper head angles would probably result in the front wheel hitting the down tube.


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info Peter. I am on it right away!

Trying to find a framebuilder in SF area... wish me luck!


----------

